
Digital Signing 2.0 - Unlimited & Free – With Blockchain and Smart Contracts - avadhoot
https://dashboard.attores.com/register?utm_source=hacker_news_25_09&utm_medium=dashboard_link&utm_campaign=signature_update
======
avadhoot
A. Digital Signing 2.0:

Our uncluttered interface lets you easily sign documents and secure them with
blockchain technology

B. Smart Contract and Blockchain Secure:

By using secure smart contracts, we enable real time auditability &
cryptographic proof of transmission & acceptance. (Absolutely easy to verify
the authenticity + keep the private record.)

C. Digitize your Documents:

Say goodbye to the days of printing, signing, scanning and emailing!

~~~
im_dario
Unfortunetaly, on Brave browser, it doesn't show this text. It appears what it
looks like a placeholder:

iron:router Organize your Meteor application.

~~~
avadhoot
Yikes. Really sorry about that, @im_dario

Mind giving a try in Chrome / Firefox / Safari?

Would really appreciate that.

